# Inlay Acrylester



## SAMPFOX (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks to all you guys and gals help in my pen journey.  Anyone know what Inlay Acrylester is made of? Where can you purchase Acrylester from? I make my calls with it and would like to make my on blanks. If you could I would thank you!!


----------



## hdtran (Dec 12, 2013)

Welcome to IAP.

You're probably thinking of Inlace, which is a type of polyester resin.  This is a two-part mixture; the main resin, and a catalyst.  You mix the resin, any fillers, pigments, or dyes, and the catalyst.  Then, you either use it to inlay into your turning, or to cast.  Inlace is pretty viscous (paste-like).

Inlace is a specific brand of resin (see InLace), that can be found through a number of retailers.  One well-known mail order/internet supplier of inlace for wood turners is Craft Supplies USA (Pen Making, Bowl Turning, Wood Lathes, Wood Blanks, and Turning Tools for Woodturners | Craft Supplies USA).

For casting blanks in molds, you may want a less viscous resin (more "liquidy", if you will).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 12, 2013)

SAMPFOX said:


> Thanks to all you guys and gals help in my pen journey.  Anyone know what Inlay Acrylester is made of? Where can you purchase Acrylester from? I make my calls with it and would like to make my on blanks. If you could I would thank you!!



WoodTurningz.com has them great shipping and service. Never had a problem. Ryan drops candy in the box along with my order sometimes.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 3 using Forum Runner


----------



## SAMPFOX (Dec 13, 2013)

*Acrylic Acetate? Acrylic Acrylester?*

Thanks men. I have made blanks with silmar-41 and other resins. But I really like this acrylic acrylester? or acrylic acetate? blanks. To me it gives an unreal shine, vibrant colors  and depth into the colors of the calls. It seems harder less scratch resistant than the other PR blanks. I would like to make the blanks myself. I`m sure you men understand, my wife doesn't! LOL...


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 13, 2013)

Isn't inlace acrylister and acrylic acetate two intirely different things?

Ray


----------



## JAZNCARR (Dec 13, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Isn't inlace acrylister and acrylic acetate two intirely different things?
> 
> Ray



Yep acrylester is  acrylic and polyester blend.  Its pretty because it dries clear and you can "suspend " media in the material but its wicked  brittle, sharp tools, light cuts, lots of cussing....   Acrylic acetate a little more stable, alot less wow factor


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 13, 2013)

Inlace acrylister is on my list of "Never Turn Again"! I hardly ever wear a turning jacket, but with this stuff it's a must...it stings and sticks to you!! The effort put in isn't worth the cost or result...IMHO. The same blanks in more stable materials are easily found.


----------

